# my son is lol funny.



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

https://www.youtube....h?v=TC_dpv991vw


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

That's adorable

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Is cute I just wish when my son was like 3 we was walking in to target and those big red concrete balls they have out in front their doors. Well while walking up my son goes BALL and runs towards it full speed with his arms out. he slams in to the concrete ball and bounces back with a weird look on his face of thats hard and the ball didnt move. I wish I had a video of it.

Its moments like that which are priceless. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

definitely enjoying as much as i can..


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

We need to with the crazy shit going on these days

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------

